# Ideas to scare friends?



## Pablo (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi!

We're planning a Halloween party at a friend house, and some of us want to terrify to the rest of the people.

They are brave, so we'll need something elaborated to be able to give them a good fright... 

Anyone have some ideas to scare people?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

How big of a budget do you have? That will determine what kind of props, actors, and support you get. Are you looking for a quick fright or a gross-out?

You could pre-dress your torso's with broken bones, fake blood and such. Then put normal clothes over that. Have someone trip the circuit breaker to the party room and adjacent rooms *(disclaimer: do not do this if it will cause harm to anyone or anything). *In the darkness the "zombies" start to snarl and grunt. A few flashlights come out, then the zombies rip open their shirts to show the bloody stuff underneath. Attack the crowd.

Set up the classic actor-pretending-to-be-a-dummy-on-the-porch, but use several.

Make a Head Smasher (not sure that's the name). It's a version of a Peppers Ghost prop where a person's head is smashed with a large smasher.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

1. Set up a large spider to drop down when a door is opened.
2. Motion sensitive props are easy to come by.
3. Set up a scare in the shower in the guest bath.
4. Put something scary in the refrigerator or a cooler...have it pop up/out with the opening of the lid/door.
5. Set up a closet scare. One year I had a friend hide in the coat closet and I would instruct the guest where to hang their coats and they would open the door and he'd jump out at them.

Another year, I made a life size coffin (out of cardboard boxes...can you believe it?) and hung a blucky. I hooked some wire to the arms of the skeleton and I had a peep hole. Occasionally I'd sneak back behind it and watch for someone to come close, then I yank or push the wire and make it move.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Elza said:


> 4. Put something scary in the refrigerator or a cooler...have it pop up/out with the opening of the lid/door.


I saw a video of a home haunt. On top of a cooler was a sign that said, "Free Water". Inside was a large rubber snake tied to a string that was tied to the inside lid. When the lid was pulled open, it would pull the snake up.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We got the assistance of another friend that could not make the party, but was available for about an hour that night. He made a special appearance about 2 hours into the party. Tom put on a very creepy mask, dirty/worn coveralls, and barged in through the front door with a gas powered chainsaw (blade removed, of course). He ran into the main rooms and scared the hell out of everyone! He was only in there for about 20 - 30 seconds, since we didn't want to give anyone carbon monoxide poisoning! Since we, as the hosts were still visible and people knew the other guests there, it was extremely effective! 

One couple was a bit angry at first, but they laughed about it later on that night. That was a great scare!

Eric


----------



## nelsonclassic (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi...

Ya,you have many options,but best will be use different types of scary masques. 

Nelson


----------



## Pablo (Aug 26, 2009)

Elza said:


> 3. Set up a scare in the shower in the guest bath.
> 4. Put something scary in the refrigerator or a cooler...have it pop up/out with the opening of the lid/door.


Good and simple ideas... I think we'll use them.


One year, we did a really good one, here is the video: YouTube - susto

We recorded the video with another person during the day, but the main victim, my aunt, was scared at night. She got terryfied, muahahaha!

I was controlling the ghost upstairs...


----------



## Pablo (Aug 26, 2009)

I think we'll put a CD with horror noises too, it could help...


----------



## Becka382 (Sep 9, 2009)

I was going to suggest what WolfBeard said.  
I would love to get my friends with a good scare, but they too, dont scare easily. 
My brother in law hid a clown mask and a chainsaw prior to the party. He puled it out after everyone was good and drunk and did scare a few. So that was fun. I love all the other ideas.


----------



## mkwiant (Oct 26, 2009)

*Idea*

Title: IN for the kill

Items needed:
a jumpsuit - dark color. You can purchase a long sleeved full body jump-suit just about anywhere. It's the kind you might see Michael Meyers in or Jason.

Mask: jason or michael meyers

large fake knife

gullable children

THE SET UP

I go home every now and then, and my brothers both have kids ranging in age from 9 to 13. So, when we arrived the day before Halloween, I made sure that most of the kids were in the room while I spoke with their mother in a hushed way. Of course, I made sure the kids could hear.

Me: "Did you hear about the serial killer who is traveling across country? He has killed three families so far. They are calling him the Halloween Killer!"

"ON the way here, J (my husband), and I were listening to the radio. Evidently he's going around in a Michael Meyers mask and killing people. Someone said that he was spotted in (Local town not far from where the lived)."

Sister-in-law: "Yes! I heard about it, but I had not heard that he was in our state! We are going to have to be really careful tonight."

... the kids were asking "What? What?"
We told them not to worry... the odds of him finding us way back in the woods in the middle of no where... were slim. They were hooked... and thought about it all day...

We went trick or treating that night.

Well, afterwards I walked over and told them their uncle was asleep watching the ball game... his back was hurting. (He has back trouble so they bought it).

I asked my brother if he had heard the news.... the killer was spotted (even closer town) not far down the road. Evidently he had ditched his vehicle and he was on foot.


Then the kids heard a noise... something dragging across the outside of the house...

"What was that?"

My brother went out side to check... (made sure the doors were unlocked around the house so J could get in). He came back in and said he didn't see a thing; it must have been the dog.

Then my neice came running screaming her head OFF! J had peeped through her window and ran the knife down the windo pane... she was about 8 at the time. You have never heard such a gut wrenching scream from a child. I felt awful.... but it was on. The other kids were panicked. Michael Meyers! Michael Meyers! she screamed.

My brother told the kids to get on the couch... he pretended to lock the doors and get his gun... J snuck in the kitchen... kids were getting up to peak out of the window.

Then he stepped into the doorway into the living room... the kids saw him.. and screamed!!!! The look of horror on their faces was priceless.. my brother screamed.. his wife screamed (to get the kids going).... J ( a really big /tall guy) stomps further into the room slowly .. .lifts the knife... My brother said.. "Oh my God!"

The kids are howling and crying "daddy daddy!" by now... and my husband says

"Happy Halloween"

I wish we had thought to grab a camera and tape it.... I'm sure we'll never get them like that again. If you have any ideas... let me know! We are trying to think of some way to get them again this year!

Hope this idea works for you... it's relatively inexpensive, but you will probably only be able to pull this on younger kids.
Take Care!
and happy haunting!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Me and my brother played a trick on his partner a couple of years ago. You know those all black costumes you can buy with the black hoods and covered mesh faces. I got my brother to put on on and stand in a corner of a dark room. I said to his partner I wanted to show him something and got him to walk ahead of me. He walked in the room and my brother moved slightly in the corner, the poor guy screamed and ran out of the room. Leaving me and my brother pissing ourselves laughing.


----------



## misplacedamerican (Oct 9, 2009)

I have an extra bathroom in the basement which will serve when the first floor basement is full. We are putting a ghoul with a motion detector so any time some one opens the door it will scream at them. It should cause a scare or two hopefully


----------



## Howloween Lady (Oct 26, 2009)

*Simple scares*

One night I was driving my 14 yr old son, my 12 yr old daughter and 17 yr old niece home from 6flags. They got on the subject of graveyards, scary movies and whether ghosts were real or not. My niece told them to stop that she was getting freaked out, I pulled on to my street, turned off the headlights, slammed on the brakes and screamed as loud as I could. They were so freaked out that one of them peed themself. (I won't say which one). Sometimes, the opportunity is just right to scare the hell out of them. 

On the note to the Halloween Party scare (my son, now 16) is usually involved in one way or another to freak out our party guests. 

This year I made him a head on a platter. I put the costume voting ballads on the table that I made around him. When guests came in; I walked them over to the table to show them where to vote l8r after they saw all of the costumes. When they were most distracted... I would say, "Has anyone seen Frankie?" He then opened his eyes and screamed his head off. Man and woman alike were scared. 

Last year, I made him a scary scare crow. He stood in front of the house, spaced out between my other life size props. As guests walked in, most stopped at him to admire how real looking he was. When he jumped and screamed, EVERYONE WAS FREAKED OUT. Last years party was on Halloween. Trick or Treaters stopped coming at 6, word spread of the scares at our house. One of our guests tried to attack him. Ha Ha... Good times. 

Another simple idea to scare your guests my girlfriend did a few years ago. She had a prop clown sitting on the sofa all night. About two hours into the party another friend put on the clown costume and sat where the prop had been. Everyone gathered around for a game paying no attention to the clown. One of the kids said, I think the clown just moved- Dawn jumped up and screamed at the top of her lungs. About 30 people got to there feet and ran. It was awesome.


----------



## forcryingoutmeow (Sep 25, 2013)

We have begun the tradition of playing really happy music on the record player, but setting it to the slowest speed. Happy music has a foreboding sound. It really creeps people out when combined with a simple mortuary, laboratory. cemetery or other Halloween theme.


----------

